# REV codes which now require HCPC/CPT codes



## Temeka (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can locate CMS new list of Rev codes which now require HCPC/CPT codes per Medicare guidelines?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2011)

since APCs hit in 2000 all rev codes need HCPCs codes level I or II, in outpatient settings.  The list of rev codes to HCPCs code compatibility is found in the federal register and also in the UB-04 manual.


----------

